# "Applet 2 Exe" Wrapper - gibt es das?



## ZeHa (13. Okt 2006)

Hallo!

Wollte mal fragen ob es einen Applet 2 Exe Wrapper oder sowas gibt.

Also wir programmieren zur Zeit ein Spiel fürs Handy, was ja dann als Midlet läuft. Idealerweise wollen wir das dann halt auch auf den PC portieren, was ja kein Problem ist, wenn ich es als Applet umschreibe. Das dürfte relativ leicht von der Hand gehen.

Aber dann ist es nunmal ein Applet das in einem kleinen Fenster läuft. Mir würde es aber viel besser gefallen, wenn es a) als EXE startbar wäre, sprich, sich so eine Art Applet Viewer drumrumbastelt, und b) wenn es im Fullscreen-Modus bei einer Auflösung von z.B. 320x240 oder 640x480 laufen würde. Weil im Fenstermodus kommt es dann doch arg klein rüber. Man könnte natürlich auch die Grafiken von Hand erstmal vergrößern und dann einfach die Konstanten für TileWidth usw ändern, aber das fände ich auch umständlich, und es wäre immer noch in einem Fenster und nicht Fullscreen.

Kennt jemand ein Programm, das das bieten könnte? Es gibt einen Midlet 2 Exe Konverter aber den fand ich eher dürftig, hat nicht richtig funktioniert und die Oberfläche war dann sehr Handy-Emulator-Typisch...

Gruß
ZeHa


----------



## The_S (13. Okt 2006)

Wenn du es ohnehin ohne Probleme als Applet umschreiben kannst, warum dann nicht gleich als ganz normale Applikation (z. B. mit Basis eines JFrames)!?


----------



## ZeHa (13. Okt 2006)

Weil ich nicht weiß, ob da der Portierungs-Aufwand erheblich höher ist 

Ich bin kein allzu großer Java-Experte und stelle mir halt das Konvertieren als Applet um einiges einfacher vor als wenn ich das als normale App mache.

Aber sagen wir mal, ich tu es - kann ich da dann den JFrame in den Fullscreen-Modus bringen? Also tatsächlich im Sinne von Auflösung ändern und Rahmen verstecken?


----------



## The_S (13. Okt 2006)

imho sollte ein JFrame leichter als ein Applet sein, da du bei einem Applet noch gewisse Sicherheitsrichtlinien beachten musst. Und ja, ein Vollbildmodus ist überhaupt kein Problem. Auch das Verstecken des Rahmens funktioniert ohne Probleme.


----------

